# suggestions lighted magnifying glass



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Greetings: Being visually impaired left eye shot right eye trying to quit:laugh: i am trying to find a good well lighted magnifying glass to go on work bench. I heard 5 diopters?? was good?? what do you guys use or recommend and where did you get it and cost?? know good ones arent cheap but oh well thats what they make tax returns for


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have an articulated lamp that has a round flourescent light with a 5" or so magnifying glass in the center. I picked up 35 year ago so, so I have no idea as to mfr, lens details, etc.

But I do like the lamp style ... great light, spin head around to position it where you need it, etc.

It looks something like this, but mine has a heavy, fixed based, rather than a clamp-on base ...

http://www.amazon.com/Ledu-L745BK-F...J1QK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1331006942&sr=8-5

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a 20 buck Wallmart special about four inches 2x with a small 5x spot lighted with one LED.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Might I suggest a magnifying visor, that's what I use and it works great for seeing the little things and it moves where you move.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

The visor is a good idea. Staples has the lighted magnifing lamps ranging in price and strength from $25 to $125. Bass Pro and Cabela's also carry them for the fly tying gang. Theirs are kinda spendy but nice.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is the original visor discussion.I knew it was familiar..


Visor.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for responses: I have tried the on the head magnifiers, unfortunately dont work, my situationis best described as "try being crossed eyed with only one eye working":laugh: I have 2 of the clamp on bench style,one the lens is 3 and 1/2 inches across with flourescent lamp the other is 4 inches across 40 watt light bulb, What i am looking for is something with>> more power in the magnification part???<< Yes i know more power means more bucks, I can accept that, and have considered at this point in the game may be spinning my wheels Like ole tool time tim, I need more power:laugh: so i thank every body for looking and any input is welcomed so if you have seen such , or use such holler up and many thanks!!


----------

